# Janice Gunn Seminar



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Jan is a first rate dog lady! She's also a personal friend. I've given two seminars at John and Jan's TNT Kennels, and the building and grounds are excellent. You won't be sorry you attended.

You can look up TNT Kennels online, and see for yourself what they have accomplished. You can also get some idea of what the grounds look like. There are also good, dog friendly accomodations nearby.

I'm giving another seminar in Victoria this year, April 15-18 that will be focused on Transition (a broad series of drill work aimed toward advancing a dog from Basics to a fully-trained status).

Have fun, and take notes!

EvanG
www.rushcreekpress.com


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She did this seminar in Portland Maine and wowed everyone! If you have a chance to go, you HAVE to do it. There are also auditor's spots(usually) if you are too nervous, but I bet you'll do great.


----------

